# Mass Effect Spieler



## EinsamerWolf1979 (13. Juli 2014)

Hallo...,
ich spiele seit einiger Zeit Mass Effect. 
Das Spiel macht mir riesen Spaß sondern zieht einen auch ganz schön in den Bann.
Nun suche ich Spieler die das Spiel ebenfalls spielen und eine Gruppe.
Außerdem suche ich Modellbauer denn ich möchte gerne einige Szenen nach bauen.

Wäre super wenn sich jemand melden könnte.

Grüße.


----------

